# an accurate blood sugar levels chart to use



## andrew68 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all. I'm looking for an accurate blood sugar levels chart to use so I can have it printed out and placed in my office: 

Is this information ok?

Blood sugar levels:
mg/dl........mmol/l

Blood sugar 20......1.1......130......7.2
Blood sugar 30......1.7......135......7.5
Blood sugar 40......2.2......140......7.8
Blood sugar 50......2.8......145......8.1
Blood sugar 55......3.1......150......8.3
Blood sugar 60......3.3......155......8.6
Blood sugar 65......3.6......160......8.9
Blood sugar 70......3.9......165......9.2
Blood sugar 75......4.2......170......9.4
Blood sugar 80......4.4......175......9.7
Blood sugar 85......4.7......180......10.0
Blood sugar 90......5.0......185......10.3
Blood sugar 95......5.3......190......10.6
Blood sugar 100....5.6......195.......10.8
Blood sugar 105....5.8......200.......11.1
Blood sugar 110....6.1......205.......11.4
Blood sugar 115....6.4......210.......11.7
Blood sugar 120....6.7......215.......11.9
-------------------------------------------------------------
Blood sugar 225.....12.5......340.....18.9
Blood sugar 230.....12.8......350.....19.4
Blood sugar 235.....13.1......360.....20.0
Blood sugar 240.....13.3......370.....20.6
Blood sugar 245.....13.6......380.....21.1
Blood sugar 250.....13.9......390.....21.7
Blood sugar 255.....14.2......400.....22.2
Blood sugar 260.....14.4......410.....22.8
Blood sugar 265.....14.7......420.....23.3
Blood sugar 270.....15.0......430.....23.9
Blood sugar 275.....15.3......440.....24.4
Blood sugar 280.....15.6......460.....25.6
Blood sugar 285.....15.8......480.....26.7
Blood sugar 290.....16.1......500.....27.8
Blood sugar 295.....16.4......520.....28.9
Blood sugar 300.....16.7......540.....30.0
Blood sugar 310.....17.2......560.....31.1
Blood sugar 320.....17.8......580.....32.2
Blood sugar 330.....18.3......600.....33.3
Alternatively, is this blood sugar levels chart accurate?
---------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 17, 2014)

I checked the first and last numbers (i.e. divided mg/dl value by 18) and got your displayed values. So with that minor check it would seem to be ok.

Just as a point of interest, why do you need a chart like this in your office?

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2014)

That's what I was going to ask Andy. I'd be interested to know why you need such a chart in your office too.

The chart looks accurate to me too.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 17, 2014)

I typed out a small double sided conversion chart when off travelling to Latin America. I never needed it myself, but it really helped an Chilean man with type 2 diabetes and a broken hip who was evacuated onto HMS Endurance from a tourist ship near South Georgia to communicate with a Royal Navy doctor.


----------

